# New PC build



## jamieboo (Feb 27, 2022)

Hello folks

I've been preoccupied with other stuff for a week or so, so you've all been spared my inane and endlessly indecisive tech questions for a little while. But now I'm back thinking about this again.
My apologies.

Here is my final build plan....

CPU - i7 12700K
Cooler - Noctua NH D15S
Motherboard - Asus Z690 Plus TUF Gaming Wifi D4
RAM - 128GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3600 CL18
Storage - 2x Samsung 980 Pro 2TB
Case - Fractal Design Define 7
PSU - Corsair RMx 850w 80+ Gold

I'll be using my 1080ti, optical drive, a Sata SSD, and a fan or two from my current machine.

How does this all sound?
I'm still a bit unsure about storage, vacillating between the Samsung 980 Pro and the Firecuda 530. The Firecuda is faster, but uses more energy. I know SSDs are hardly the most power hungry components in a build like this, but I still want things to be as energy efficient as they can be.

Anyway, let me know what you all think of this proposed build!

(This will be mainly using big Hollywood Orchestra templates in Cubase)

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Greg G (Feb 27, 2022)

Did you check your PC build on PC partpicker? So you can see if there are any compatibility issues?


----------



## jamieboo (Feb 27, 2022)

I did!
It seems to check out! 
I just wanted to hear some more audio oriented perspectives.
So... what do you think?


----------



## Mr Greg G (Feb 27, 2022)

Don't worry, you should be fine adn all set  Why not straight up buy the 12900K? (Just curious)


----------



## jamieboo (Feb 27, 2022)

Expense, energy and heat!


----------



## jamieboo (Feb 28, 2022)

I know RAM can be temperamental.
Does anyone foresee any problems getting the 4x32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600 CL18 to run at the full 3600Mhz?
Someone on another board said I may have a problem achieving this.


----------



## gstew (Feb 28, 2022)

no GPU?


----------



## jamieboo (Feb 28, 2022)

jamieboo said:


> I'll be using my 1080ti, optical drive, a Sata SSD, and a fan or two from my current machine.


I guess this detail was too buried in my post.


----------



## gstew (Feb 28, 2022)

oh right, my bad. I'm planning a similar new build and a lot of people have suggested not to use Nvidia or if you do use the slimmed down drivers. I'm gonna go with a cheap AMD GPU I think.


----------



## jamieboo (Feb 28, 2022)

Yeah, I'll be using slimmed nvidia drivers. Although I must say I've never had the nvidia driver problems which are said to plague all audio folk.

Any more thoughts on my build?


----------



## gstew (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm in the same boat, just trying to figure it out. haven't done a build in 10 years so just trying not to screw it up haha


----------



## jamieboo (Mar 1, 2022)

Re the PSU...
Is there an equivalent model to the aforementioned Corsair RMx 850w 80+ Gold, but Platinum instead?
My old machine had an excellent Superflower Leadex 850 Platinum, and it just feels like a bit of s step down going from a Platinum to a Gold.
I see there exists a Corsair HX850 Platinum. Would it be as good/better than the RMx850? I'm just worried it's pretty old and it might not have all the connections/capabilities needed by a modern build. And I'm sure I remember reading it could buzz a bit.
Anyway, be eager to hear everyone's PSU related thoughts!

Thanks


----------



## jamieboo (Mar 2, 2022)

So any thoughts on the Corsair HX850 Platinum? I gather it's better than the oft recommended RM850x?


----------



## jamieboo (Mar 9, 2022)

Hello again folks

I took the plunge and got everything!

The only annoying outstanding element is RAM. Here in the UK it seems that a lot of 128GB kits are out of stock, or at least drifting beyond my budget.
I have a 12700K with an Asus Z690 TUF Gaming Plus Wifi D4 board.
I was looking at getting 128GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600Mz CL18 DDR4 - CMK128GX4M4D3600C18.
This kit is reassuringly present on the motherboard QVL compatibility list, but it seems to be endlessly out of stock. The 3200Mz CL16 kits are still around, so that's an option, but I'd prefer 3600Mhz.

But I was wondering about the so called "AMD Optimised" kits.
There is 128GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600Mz CL18 DDR4 - CMK128GX4M4Z3600C18 (Note the Z instead of the D in that item number). This is the apparently AMD Optimized version of the kit. I understand 'AMD Optimized' is probably more a marketing detail than anything else, but this kit is NOT on the Asus motherboard QVL compatibility list.
It's annoying though because it is more available, and still reasonably priced.

I contacted Asus and they responded predictably with the recommendation that I should only use RAM from the QVL list.
But even if it hasn't been tested for Asus compatibility, how different is it likely to be from the _non_-AMD Optimized kits?

Do you think it likely it would work with my system, or do you think it would be too risky to go for?

Please let me know your thoughts! I'm stuck on this final hurdle!

Thanks


----------



## iMovieShout (Mar 9, 2022)

You'll be needing a good GPU (AMDs seem to be the most robust, reliable and fast. I use and swear by the AMD WX7100 cards), and probably a thunderbolt or USB-C interface at some stage.


----------



## jamieboo (Mar 9, 2022)

jpb007.uk said:


> You'll be needing a good GPU (AMDs seem to be the most robust, reliable and fast. I use and swear by the AMD WX7100 cards), and probably a thunderbolt or USB-C interface at some stage.


Thanks for the reply jpb007.uk.
I'm using my old nvidia 1080ti for now - it's fine. And I don't have any immediate concerns about my audio interface.
The only obstacle right now is RAM.
Any thoughts on my question?

Thanks


----------



## iMovieShout (Mar 9, 2022)

jamieboo said:


> Thanks for the reply jpb007.uk.
> I'm using my old nvidia 1080ti for now - it's fine. And I don't have any immediate concerns about my audio interface.
> The only obstacle right now is RAM.
> Any thoughts on my question?
> ...


Ok. I've never liked NVidia GPU's as they always seem to overheat or quickly end up becoming outdated and incompatible with top end editing and music software such as Nuendo, ProTools and Adobe's Premiere Pro.

As for memory - that spec is really high end. I'm using DDR4 256GGB 2133MHz on my studio PC and its plenty fast enough for Nuendo11 and an array of 18TB plugins, Adobe Premiere Pro, Davinci Studio. The real speed comes from the CPUs and NVMe SSDs.

Suggest you try eBay for memory. Scan.co.uk are also good.


----------



## jamieboo (Mar 9, 2022)

jpb007.uk said:


> Ok. I've never liked NVidia GPU's as they always seem to overheat or quickly end up becoming outdated and incompatible with top end editing and music software such as Nuendo, ProTools and Adobe's Premiere Pro.
> 
> As for memory - that spec is really high end. I'm using DDR4 256GGB 2133MHz on my studio PC and its plenty fast enough for Nuendo11 and an array of 18TB plugins, Adobe Premiere Pro, Davinci Studio. The real speed comes from the CPUs and NVMe SSDs.
> 
> Suggest you try eBay for memory. Scan.co.uk are also good.


Yeah, I'm checking eBay and Scan constantly, as well as every other seller I can think of.

Maybe I wasn't clear. My question very specifically related to compatibility.

The _non_ AMD optimized version of the kit I'm after is on the Asus motherboard QVL list, but it seems pretty unavailable. The AMD Optimized version _is_ available, but it is _not_ on the QVL list.
Would it be too risky to go for the available but not QVL tested kit?

Thanks


----------



## iMovieShout (Mar 9, 2022)

Sorry to say I don't have any experience with AMD kits etc. I'd suggest contacting a supplier / vendor that stock it and ask them, and ask if they would allow you to buy from them, test it, and if it doesn't work then return it for a refund.


----------



## jamieboo (Mar 9, 2022)

jpb007.uk said:


> Sorry to say I don't have any experience with AMD kits etc. I'd suggest contacting a supplier / vendor that stock it and ask them, and ask if they would allow you to buy from them, test it, and if it doesn't work then return it for a refund.


Thanks, yeah I may have to.
But I always generally think RAM is RAM. The 'AMD Optimized' flag shouldn't introduce actual incompatibility with Intel should it?
I'm just concerned that the AMD Optimized kit is not on the QVL for my motherboard.
Anyone else got any thoughts on this?


----------



## aeliron (Mar 9, 2022)

jamieboo said:


> Thanks, yeah I may have to.
> But I always generally think RAM is RAM. The 'AMD Optimized' flag shouldn't introduce actual incompatibility with Intel should it?
> I'm just concerned that the AMD Optimized kit is not on the QVL for my motherboard.
> Anyone else got any thoughts on this?


Just curious, what’s the estimated price tag so far? Haven’t built one in a long time.


----------



## Quasar (Mar 9, 2022)

jamieboo said:


> So any thoughts on the Corsair HX850 Platinum? I gather it's better than the oft recommended RM850x?


FWIW, I've used Corsair HX series on every build I've done, and have had such great luck with them that I've never considered anything else.


----------



## jamieboo (Mar 9, 2022)

aeliron said:


> Just curious, what’s the estimated price tag so far? Haven’t built one in a long time.


Eek! Around £2K.


----------



## jamieboo (Mar 9, 2022)

Quasar said:


> FWIW, I've used Corsair HX series on every build I've done, and have had such great luck with them that I've never considered anything else.


Good to know - thank you!

Any more thoughts about the RAM conundrum?


----------



## Tod (Mar 9, 2022)

I didn't read all the posts Jamie, have you included any of the NVMe M.2 SSDs?

I've got 2 of them in my computer that I built a year ago.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Mar 10, 2022)

jamieboo said:


> Thanks, yeah I may have to.
> But I always generally think RAM is RAM. The 'AMD Optimized' flag shouldn't introduce actual incompatibility with Intel should it?
> I'm just concerned that the AMD Optimized kit is not on the QVL for my motherboard.
> Anyone else got any thoughts on this?


I‘d make 100% sure I could return it if it doesn’t work, otherwise you‘ll have the headache of having to resell the incompatible RAM while still not having any working RAM for your new system. I totally get your frustration!

But: Have you checked how much of a difference 3600 Mhz RAM makes vs. 3200? If the difference is not significant, is it really worth it to keep looking for 3600 when you can buy 3200 and get peace of mind right now + get the new build up and running?


----------



## Pictus (Mar 10, 2022)

jamieboo said:


> Thanks, yeah I may have to.
> But I always generally think RAM is RAM. The 'AMD Optimized' flag shouldn't introduce actual incompatibility with Intel should it?
> I'm just concerned that the AMD Optimized kit is not on the QVL for my motherboard.
> Anyone else got any thoughts on this?


Being optimized for AMD is no problem, but the BIOS is immature and very picky
about the RAM model, not be in the QVL list is the problem, it will work? I do not know...


----------



## jamieboo (Mar 10, 2022)

Tod said:


> I didn't read all the posts Jamie, have you included any of the NVMe M.2 SSDs?
> 
> I've got 2 of them in my computer that I built a year ago.


Yep. I got 2 980 Pros.



Henrik B. Jensen said:


> But: Have you checked how much of a difference 3600 Mhz RAM makes vs. 3200? If the difference is not significant, is it really worth it to keep looking for 3600 when you can buy 3200 and get peace of mind right now + get the new build up and running?


Ah, I asked about this a couple of weeks ago and I could not get a definitive answer. Maybe there _is_ no definitive answer! There's the 3600Mhz kit with CL18 latency, and the 3200Mhz kit with CL16 latency. Some people said speed was more important, whereas some people place greater value on latency. I just don't know if 3600 vs 3200 makes much difference to making music.



Pictus said:


> Being optimized for AMD is no problem, but the BIOS is immature and very picky
> about the RAM model, not be in the QVL list is the problem, it will work? I do not know...


Thanks Pictus. Yes, that makes sense.
Although..!!.. Just in the last few moments I think some of the QVL approved kits have come back in stock at a reasonable price!


----------



## kevpatts (Apr 6, 2022)

jamieboo said:


> Hello again folks
> 
> I took the plunge and got everything!
> 
> ...


I have exactly the same question as this. Did the AMD kit work for you?


----------



## davidnaroth (Apr 6, 2022)

I love fractal cases, and Im super happy that Noctua has decided to update their color options for something more neutral. Noctua was the only company who thought that Tan was going to be the standard color of pc parts.


----------



## cel4145 (Apr 6, 2022)

davidnaroth said:


> I love fractal cases, and Im super happy that Noctua has decided to update their color options for something more neutral. Noctua was the only company who thought that Tan was going to be the standard color of pc parts.


I know what you mean. I love my Meshify C. And I put together a build for my son using the Fractal Focus G, which is very nice for someone who needs to save a little more money over their better cases.


----------

